# Marcum LX6&7 updates



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

The new updates for the 6&7 came out yesterday .


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Rev we can't compete with you on electronics. My stuff is still in the Stone Age. Updates hahaha


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Rev have you updated yet? I got my email a few days ago said one of the major fixed is the ability to graph better in shallow water down to 2.5 ft so that is now on par to the Vex. Ill look forward to trying it on some early ice here in a few weeks. Lol


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I've updated mine . We'll find out soon enough . I also added the cord a away , well see how that works out this winter . Hopefully it's a long and cold ice season.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Update ? The FLX 28 needs no updates.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Update ? The FLX 28 needs no updates.


 I plug the Marcum in and update it, done less than a minute. No need to box it up and send it in to fix the glitch..... Lmao











http://www.vexilar.com/pages/flx-28


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Booooooom loving life lol take that


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We'll definitely didn't hear of this. Mine is good though. Goes to show you though, Vex stands behind their product. Unfortunately haven't heard the same about Marcum eeerrrrr Rapala


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Word is, Marcum is a good unit, but they're T E N D E R, like a rosebud


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

love my Marcum, will never buy another vex..Nuff said, LOL and mine has taken a beating with no problems...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovin likes to rip on marcum products cause I broke 2 transducers in 2 days last yr. It's my fault they always get wrapped around my ice fishing trophies.  my bad!


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Fish2Win said:


> Lovin likes to rip on marcum products cause I broke 2 transducers in 2 days last yr. It's my fault they always get wrapped around my ice fishing trophies.  my bad!


I thought you told me he was switching over to the dark side last year, since you were catching all the fish on those team tourneys......


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Nah he can't afford to buy greatness!! He'd rather suffer at the bottom with a vexilar. It's just sad to watch him with his shappell and fl-8. Just like the Browns maybe next year.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Fish2Win said:


> Nah he can't afford to buy greatness!! He'd rather suffer at the bottom with a vexilar. It's just sad to watch him with his shappell and fl-8. Just like the Browns maybe next year.



Yah that new Vexilar FL-RG3 was a flop , couldn't make it happen shallow or deep , and was very tender .....


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Every time I see a Marcum post...


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lmao hahahahahaha!! He bought his vexilar at JAREDS!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha man you guys are relentless.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Gotta update my 7..... For free. Or I could just by a new Vex every yr or so... Nah.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Glad we can have some fun light hearted banter before ice ..... lol. We're just boys with Marcum's ...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Marcum= go and look at high level ice fishing tournaments, most of the great teams are rolling with marcums. Just saying


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Ray your hilarious with memes


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Is that ice T?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahahaha!


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Ha so true!! The tri beam was a epic fail


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't argue with the tri beam Rev . But I loved them standing behind their product and replacing them.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Ya gotta love these catfish weights


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll give you one there , lol , I had one and the clear case cracked ......


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Blaaahhhhh


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)




----------

